# Habbitation batteries



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

We are about to take delivery of a Autotrail Cheyenne 634LA 2001 this Wednesday having been caravanning for three years and ma/h before that for 20 odd years.In all that time we have never had problems with batteries apart from having to start up the engine when unhooked for longer than usual.So trying to find out all about Autotrail of around this vintage and what seems to come up that a lot of people are fixing two batteries, is this because Autotrail are not using larger diameter cables to the battery because of the lenght they have to travel or what. Of course bearing in mind people have a lot of appliances than they use to .


----------



## Kees (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Teal

We have a 1999 Cheyenne 634L and we find the single battery adequate although we always use sites with mains hook-up. However, I have fitted a small second battery charger that runs off the mains hook-up to keep the vehicle battery topped up. The only things running the vehicle battery down on mine are the cab radio and the alarm system plus a bit of self-discharge. There was no facility to switch the charger between batteries as more modern motorhomes seem to have and this seemed to be the easiest solution. It also means that both batteries are kept fully charged over the winter or other long storage times via the mains hook-up at home. The charger is fitted under the rear seating near the mains breaker box, the cables run inside the motorhome in trunking and it charges the battery by plugging into the cigarette lighter socket via a fused plug.

I hope you enjoy your Cheyenne. We love ours and have never seen a layout that we prefer.

Kees


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Keys , most helpful. Just got a phone call from dealer that cannot pick it up Wednesday as not ready, we are gutted, they say Thursday now. oh well.


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*longer autonomy!*

We fitted a second battery so that we could spend more time parked up if we wanted too (4 days or so) when the sun isnt shining.

When it is shining then we can stay there indefinitely (solar panel).

Well thats except for running out of water and wine of course

Grant


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Teal & Kees,

I've no association with Van bits, but my M/Home came with a "Battery Master."

This charges the engine battery from the habitation batteries/charger when the habitation ones have reached near full charge. Plus it can discharge slowly back to assist Habitation side - all done electronically.

Have a read:Van bits

Saves another charger.

Trev


----------



## Kees (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Trev

Yes, that would be easier to fit than a second charger. I don't think it was available when I first noticed that I was killing a battery every winter! I have also fitted an indicator light in the motorhome's rear window to show that the mains hook-up is still live. The breaker in my garage is a bit sensitive and trips out occasionally. It also looks like an additional alarm system is active!

Kees


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks again about battery mate sounds good.Still cannot understand as why they fit 85 amp instead of 110 amp, in our caravan which we have just sold we never had problems and that was with a 110 amp and quite a few more items than in some M/H including a Power Touch Mover.


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

I,ve had a Battery Master for many years, in which time I,ve had three motorhomes and I've easily transferred it from one to the other. I never have to worry about a flat vehicle battery. Excellent bit of kit.


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi Teal,

Off Topic,

In case you have not noticed, you have a PM re: A N Other thread, please have a look at it.


Thanks

Bob L


----------

